# Totale Verwirrung: Saugen oder Blasen???



## Healrox (4. April 2010)

Sorry, mir is keine bessere Überschrift eingefallen 

Es geht um Netzteile: War immer der Meinung, das sie saugen, nu hab ich aber bei irgendeiner Firma (Corsair glaub ich) gesehen, das sie doch blasen.
Was stimmt nun und machen das alle gleich? Gibt es womöglich netzteile, wo man sich das aussuchen kann?


----------



## ZeroToxin (4. April 2010)

aussuchen kannst es dir bei jedem NT. einfach aufschrauben, lüfter umdrehn und schon gehts in die andere richtung weiter.

was bei welchem hersteller aber nun wie verbaut is, entzieht sich leider meiner kenntnis


----------



## R33p3r (4. April 2010)

Also ich würde pauschal von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe sagen, dass 90% die Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugen und nach draussen blasen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

Der Lüfter saugt die Luft an und drückt sie nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus. Das kann man leicht ausprobieren, einfach mal die Hand hinten ans Netzteil legen, dann spürt man einen warmen Luftzug.
Deswegen gibts ja auch Gehäuse, wo das Netzteil unten verbaut wird. Es soll dann von unten, also von außerhalb des Case die Luft ansaugen als wenns oben verbaut ist und die warme CPU Luft abgekommt.


----------



## Healrox (4. April 2010)

Habs gefunden. War von Cooler Master.
Cooler Master
Die Grafik ganz unten sugeriert, das er bläst. Aber wenn man wirklich bei jedem den Lüfter einfach umdrehen kann, isses ja kein Problem.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2010)

Es gibt verschiedene Netzteile.
Gibt auch welche die die Luft ansaugen, findet man dann aber eher in Fertig-PCs. Die meisten saugen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse an.


----------



## R33p3r (4. April 2010)

Aber du kannst anhand der Lammellen des Lüfters sehen das er nach draussen bläst, denn Lüfter drehen immer linksherum es sei denn man hat sie falsch angeklemmt. 
Ergo kann man sagen immer in die Richtung wo der Aufkleber ist wodrunter die Kabel verschwinden bläst er


----------



## mattinator (4. April 2010)

Healrox schrieb:


> Aber wenn man wirklich bei jedem den Lüfter einfach umdrehen kann, isses ja kein Problem.



Saugen sollte schon besser sein, wie es von den (meisten ?) Herstellern auch konstruiert ist. Die Bauteile des Netzteils erzeugen ja auch Wärme und es wäre nicht so sinnvoll, diese zusätzlich in's Gehäuse zu befördern.
Kann sein, dass rein mechanisch die Lüfter gedreht werden könnten. Sollte man jedoch nicht machen, da die Lager genau für die vorgesehene Einbaulage konstriert sind. Wenn man sie dreht, kann sich die Lebensdauer u.U. drastisch reduzieren.


----------



## ZeroToxin (4. April 2010)

oder aber auch drastisch erhöhen ^^

so oder so, is ansichtssache, vor allem wenn das NT oben/unten im case positioniert wird, bzw ob direkt vor/hinter dem NT z.b. n radiator einer wakü sitzt


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. April 2010)

Als ich die Überschrift gesehen habe dachte ich erst u hast dieses Forum mit gofeminin.de oder soo verwechselt. 

Also wie die Leute vor mir schon gesagt haben ist das einfach totale geschmachssache und zur Not kann man das NT auch noch drehen.


----------



## Healrox (4. April 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass rein mechanisch die Lüfter gedreht werden könnten. Sollte man jedoch nicht machen, da die Lager genau für die vorgesehene Einbaulage konstriert sind. Wenn man sie dreht, kann sich die Lebensdauer u.U. drastisch reduzieren.



Echt? Aber nich bei allen, oder? Ich mein, grad die Netzteile haben ja oft, die größten Lüfter, im ganzen System. Da lohnen sich Kugellager, und denen sollte es egal sein, wie sie stehen oder liegen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. April 2010)

Eigentlich werden in den NTs ganz normale Lüfter eingebaut.
Wie z.B. welche von Yate Loon.
Dne Lüftern is es dann sch*** egal wie sie gedreht sind.
Ist den Gehäuselüftern ja auch egal


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Als ich die Überschrift gesehen habe dachte ich erst u hast dieses Forum mit gofeminin.de oder soo verwechselt.


Woher du dich da so auskennst^^  
Aber Back to Topic, Mein netzteil "bläst" (Sind wir alle pervers) ^^


----------

